# Where to buy Keskin wheels?



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

Specifically KT8s, silver, 15"

I cant seem to find these damn things anywhere. Discontinued? Just one strange website from the Ukraine.

I have 2 of these that I bought with drag slicks on them, and I am entertaining the idea of running them all the time (with street tires)

Any suggestions?:beer:


----------



## JTsquared (May 14, 2002)

Clicky http://wayneswheels.net/Keskin_Tuning_Wheels.html

they are in California


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

Called Wayne's wheels. cool people. but no dice. any other suggestions?


----------



## Matt1566 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Keskin*

Here is the main office of keskin in USA... I think You can contact with them directly...

Keskin Group NA
1566 w Lincoln ave
Anaheim,CA 92801
714 8089165
[email protected]


----------



## For Seeking Heat (Dec 2, 2002)

Look up g60manny on here or check the Passat B3/B4 section. Think he works for them.


----------



## JTsquared (May 14, 2002)

i'm trying to buy keskins as well, ordered through waynes wheels who said he was getting them in last week and today is telling me they are on backorder. called the LA keskin office and they seemed lost and said they would check stock and call back, that was a while ago i called tuner shop (who's prices are way too high for these wheels anyway) and got voicemail "no one is available now, please dont leave a voicemail" and to email them, WTF? has anyone dealt with http://www.rimstyle.com in England? their selling price is higher and i'm sure shipping would be an arm and a leg or maybe a first born


----------



## JTsquared (May 14, 2002)

Update, there are no Keskin KT1's in 4x100 or 5x100 in the country (I would have converted to 5 lug if I was able to buy them) , tried to get thru Waynes wheels but he could not help me so he refunded my money. I called Keskin's LA headquarters and when i did get someone who i could understand (either a strong asian or latin accent) her name was Maggie and she told me they had none and did not know when they would get more  I checked Keskins main website in Germany and from there you can check stock and they have almost 200 in their warehouse, again  I checked with www.Rimstyle.com in England and they said they had none and they DON'T ship to the U.S. :banghead: I did find a company on German eBay that has them but , again, will not ship to the U.S. :banghead: I have given up and bought different wheels but i wanted KT1's


----------

